
Secret to Successful Negotiations by Joel Peterson (audio) - mattjaynes
http://edcorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=1573
======
dawie
You should have jsut posted a link to all the podcasts: They are all vary
good: <http://edcorner.stanford.edu/podcasts.html>

